# Our black lab Bogger un-potting plants.



## Sookie's mom (Jan 31, 2007)

This is our lab Bogger. He's almost 3yrs old now and fortunately, he's stopped digging.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

He's beautiful! How old was he when these pictures were taken?


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

That's priceless! What a lovely looking dog!

I'm glad to hear they stop digging eventually - my pots are taking a battering. Coco comes in with earth on her blond nose and looks surprised when we know she's been up to something!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

You're lucky he stopped! My parents' neighbors' labs dig up entire huge shrubs and even small <baby> trees in the yard!


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh, dear!  That is so funny. That's what got dad's dog in trouble with mom, and she made dad build her a fenced in area to hold all her potted plants.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

We've already fenced in the actual flower beds (after the demise of my lavender...) but I may have to take action with the pots too. Coco likes to bring lumps of soil indoors with her and we have pale carpets (why, why, with two dark-haired dogs??).

I love the photos of Bogger, he's sitting next to the pots with that "wasn't me" expression... and then he's flat out!


----------



## Sookie's mom (Jan 31, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> He's beautiful! How old was he when these pictures were taken?



Bogger was about 3 months old when these pictures were taken. I have to correct myself and say that he hasn't completely stopped digging. We have a very large backyard with lots of redwoods so his digging isn't noticed at all. He's just stopped in the flower pots. But I know he's been digging out back when that black nose is brown.....the farther up his snout the deeper the hole!

We got Bogger from our local shelter when he was 8wks old. (A Bogger is a kind of off-road tire. My son has trucks.) The shelter had 18 black lab pups that had been turned in by a breeder. They didn't have papers. We were told a local breeder brought them in because he had too many litters being born at one time. The week after the 18 came in, another 12 were given to the shelter by the same person. That's 30 lab puppies in 2 wks!!!! There was quite a crowd of people and of course they all found homes quickly. There is just about nothing cuter than a large group of lab puppies grouped all together wiggling, wrestling, sleeping and exploring. It was sure hard to choose just one.......but we got the best!


----------

